

PolarSSL is dead, long live mbed TLS - fcambus
http://community.arm.com/groups/internet-of-things/blog/2015/02/09/polarssl-is-dead-long-live-mbed-tls

======
minthd
Tl;DR - name change + license change to a more commercial friendly open source
license.

------
rurban
GPL => Apache license

